# Is there a way to view the raw BBCode of a post?



## Nagol (Sep 20, 2018)

G'day Folks, 

Is there a way to view the raw BBCode of posts instead of the formatted version? I'm trying to figure out why I'm getting very odd line breaks in my posted replies -- I've been going back to edit the post to fix them, but I'd like to see if I can figure out where they're coming from.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2018)

Y'know, I think there might be, but I can't think offhand how. I know that sometimes when I edit a post I see the raw become and sometimes I don't. I can't think what I do different though.


----------



## Nagol (Sep 20, 2018)

Morrus said:


> Y'know, I think there might be, but I can't think offhand how. I know that sometimes when I edit a post I see the raw become and sometimes I don't. I can't think what I do different though.




Thanks.  There are 3 different editors bundled with the forums, I'll try the other two in case one of them supports it.  The WYSIWYG will sometimes flash the raw code before converting it.  Maybe the text editor leaves it in view.


----------



## CapnZapp (Sep 24, 2018)

I never see anything BUT the raw BBCODE. 

(Both Windows browser and Android app)

I had no idea you could change things up.


----------



## Nagol (Sep 24, 2018)

Settings==>General Settings

The first option in the Miscellaneous Options section has the editor choice.  The WYSIWYG editor hides BBCode and the Standard editor let's you see it.


----------

